# استراحة الحصن > العاب الحانة >  لعبة الاغاني

## المتميزة

اللعبة بسيطة وهي ان كل عضو يدخل يكتب اسم فنان او فنانة
والعضو اللي بعدو يكتب اغنية ما لهذا الفنان او الفنانة واسم فنان اخر  
راح ابدا انا
جورج وسوف

----------


## المتميزة

وينكممممممممممم
 :Cry2:   :Cry2:   :Cry2:   :Cry2:

----------


## ريمي

تامر حسني :Icon31:

----------


## المتميزة

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حلا  
_تامر حسني_


يا بنت الايه
راغب علامة

----------


## ???... why ...???

كاظم الساهر
 :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## ريمي

انسا   وليلة وحافية القدمين ومع بغدادية

----------


## المتميزة

يا حلا وين اسم الفنان  :Icon31: 
حسنا هذه المرة سوف اضعه بدلا عنك  
شرين عبد الوهاب   :Icon31:

----------


## تحية عسكريه

والله ناسي أغانيها انا آسف يا المتميزة  :SnipeR (30):  :SnipeR (30):  :SnipeR (30):  :SnipeR (30):  :SnipeR (30):  :SnipeR (30):

----------


## غسان

_ ... كثير بنعشق .. ولا بنقول .._ 


_عاصي الحلاني .._

----------


## محمد العزام

كلمة اليمكن 

ملحم زين

----------


## معاذ ملحم

:SnipeR (62): 

نامي على هالدى   :Icon31:   نوم الطفل نامي 

ملحم زين 

 :SnipeR (62):

----------


## المتميزة

عالواه 
عمرو دياب  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## المتميزة

الليلة دي
مروان خوري  :Icon31:

----------


## شمعة امل

انا والليل 
     نانسي عجرم
  :Icon31:

----------


## khaled aljonidee

سافر و اتغرب

اصاله نصري

----------


## شمعة امل

تصور
   باسمة

----------


## khaled aljonidee

حلم الطيور


تامر عاشور

----------


## المتميزة

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة khaled aljonidee  
_حلم الطيور


تامر عاشور
_


تسلم  
محمد  قويدر  :Icon31:

----------


## شمعة امل

عم بكتبك يا حكايي
عمرو مصطفى

----------


## تحية عسكريه

أعذريني لعبدالله روشيد 

 :Bl (14):  :Bl (14):  :Bl (14):  :Bl (14):  :Bl (14):  :Bl (14):  :Bl (14):

----------


## المتميزة

يجب عليك وضع اغنية لعمرو مصطفى
ثم اسم فنان اخر
برتاح معاك(عمرو مصطفى)
وائل كفوري

----------


## تحية عسكريه

تبكي الطيور لوائل كفوري


 :Bl (14):  :Bl (14):  :Bl (14):  :Bl (14):  :Bl (14): 

ايهاب توفيق يا احلى منهم  :Bl (14):  :Bl (14):  :Bl (14):  :Bl (14):  :Bl (14):

----------


## anoucha

ما بحب الأغاني الشرقية بس أقول للمتميزة الشاب رضا الطالياني

----------


## شمعة امل

جوزيفين
ديانا كرزون

----------


## تحية عسكريه

انساني ما بنساك  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62): 

نجوى كرم  :SnipeR (94):  :SnipeR (94):  :SnipeR (94):  :SnipeR (94):  :SnipeR (94):  :SnipeR (94):  :SnipeR (94):

----------


## شمعة امل

تعا خبيك
 يارا

----------


## تحية عسكريه

توصى فيي 

عمرو دياب  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## شمعة امل

الليلة دي
 عاصي الحلاني

----------


## تحية عسكريه

باب عم يبكي  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 

تامر حسني  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## شمعة امل

هي دي 
 اليسا

----------


## تحية عسكريه

أواخر الشتا  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 

حسين الجسمي  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## شمعة امل

والله ما يسوى
اصالة نصري

----------


## المتميزة

اكثر
كاظم الساهر  :Icon31:

----------


## anoucha

حافية القدمين
ميرفا الشاب الهندي

----------


## المتميزة

يا انوشة الشاب الهندي معروف بس في الجزائر وحتى انا لا اعرف اغانيك ولكن سامعة بيه وشكرا على المشاركة 
حسين الجسمي  :Icon31:

----------


## anoucha

علا بالي بس كان بدي ميرفا تجاوب عليه و شكرا على الملاحظة
بحبك وحشتيني
سميرة سعيد

----------


## المتميزة

يوم ورا يوم 
تامر حسني  :Icon31:

----------


## khaled aljonidee

اسكتي

رامي عياش

----------


## المتميزة

خليني معاك
اليسا  :Icon31:  :Icon31:

----------


## khaled aljonidee

ذكرى
ائل جسار

----------


## المتميزة

بتوحشيني 
وائل كفوري  :Icon31:

----------


## khaled aljonidee

قلبي و شو بدي قلو


يارا :Icon31:

----------


## المتميزة

ما يهمك ابدا
نانسي عجرم  :Icon31:

----------


## شمعة امل

بتفكر في ايه
مروان خوري

----------


## الاء

انا وليل 


عمرودياب

----------


## شمعة امل

الليلة دي
رامي عياش

----------


## الاء

اشتقتلك

كاظم الساهر

----------


## شمعة امل

احبيني.
رولا

----------


## الاء

نويهاله

كارول سماحه

----------


## شمعة امل

علي
هشام الحاج

----------


## المتميزة

حبيبي  انا 
روبي  :Icon31:

----------


## الاء

غاوي

نوال الزغبي

----------


## المتميزة

اغلى الحبايب
فضل شاكر  :Icon31:

----------


## شمعة امل

يا غايب
ذكرى

----------


## الاء

الين اليوم

سميره سعيد

----------


## شمعة امل

حب ميؤوس منو
مروان خوري

----------


## الاء

وانا وليل

نجوى كرم

----------


## شمعة امل

تعا خبيك
فارس كرم

----------


## الاء

نسونجي

اليسا

----------


## حلم حياتي

بتمون
ربيع الاسمر

----------


## الاء

درس العشاق

وائل جسار

----------


## الفارس الشجاع

بتوعدني
عاصي الحلاني

----------


## الاء

باب عم يبكي
 عمرودياب

----------


## حلم حياتي

قمرين
شادية

----------


## شمعة امل

حاجة  غريبة
دينا حايك

----------


## المتميزة

درب الهوى 
حسين الجسمي

----------


## شمعة امل

الشاكي
يارا :Icon31:

----------


## تحية عسكريه

صدفة 

راغب علامة

----------


## شمعة امل

برافو عليكي
نانسي عجرم

----------


## تحية عسكريه

اه ونص

صابر رباعي  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## المتميزة

اجمل نساء الدنيا 
راغب علامة

----------


## شمعة امل

سر حبي
كارول سماحة

----------


## المتميزة

علي يا علي
عمرو دياب

----------


## ajluni top

انا رايح فين

خالد عبدالرحمن

----------


## المتميزة

للاسف ما بعرف اغانيه 
محمد عبدو

----------


## Paradise

الأماكن

تامر حسني

----------


## النورس الحزين

طيب خلي الدنيا اديئك يووووووووووووووووم شوف انا حعمل اه بدنياااااااااااااا

مصطفى كامل

----------


## غسان

_اكرهيني ..._ 

_اصااااله .._

----------


## النورس الحزين

تصور
شعبان عبد الرحيم

----------


## غسان

_انا بكره اسرائيل ....._ 
_مريام فارس ..__
_

----------


## النورس الحزين

انا مش اننية
محمد حماقي

----------


## شمعة امل

نويها
عاصي الحلاني

----------


## anoucha

واني مارق مريت
محمد عبده

----------


## المتميزة

الاماكن 
وائل كفوري  :Icon31:

----------


## النورس الحزين

بحن
مصطفى كامل

----------


## المتميزة

للاسف ما بذكر اغنية لو
شرين عبد الوهاب

----------


## النورس الحزين

بطمنك 
مصطفى كامل

----------


## المتميزة

شكلك ما بدك تغير المغني  :SnipeR (30): 
حسين الجسمي

----------


## النورس الحزين

فقدتك
مصطفى كامل

----------


## anoucha

ازيك حبيبي
جوليا بطرس

----------


## المتميزة

شكلك ما بتعرف غير مغني واحد  :SnipeR (30):  :SnipeR (30): 
كاظم الساهر

----------


## النورس الحزين

الامل الجاي والله معك
ايهاب توفيق

----------


## النورس الحزين

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة المتميزة  
_شكلك ما بتعرف غير مغني واحد 
كاظم الساهر 
_


 انا وليلى
الجسمي

----------


## anoucha

بحبك وحشتيني
شعبولة

----------


## ajluni top

:SnipeR (30): 

ما بسمعله

----------


## المتميزة

الحمد لله انك غيرت المغني  :SnipeR (51): 
الشاكي 
تامر حسني  :Icon31:

----------


## anoucha

الوحيدة
سميرة بن سعيد

----------


## النورس الحزين

شعبلة
انا بكره اسرائيل
تامر حسني
وحشتيني
راشد الماجد

----------


## ajluni top

صاحي لهم

كمان راشد

----------


## النورس الحزين

سميرة سعيد
مش عايزة اتعذب
هاني شاكر

----------


## المتميزة

مشكلني حبك 
شرين  :Icon31:

----------


## النورس الحزين

راشد الماجد
متكبر علينا 
هاني

----------


## ajluni top

بتوحشني

عبدالمجيد عبدالله

----------


## النورس الحزين

تمنيت وماكان الفراق
هاني شاكر

----------


## المتميزة

يا طيب القلب 
جورج وسوف

----------


## النورس الحزين

بستنى باليوم واليمين
ايهاب توفيق

----------


## anoucha

سيبهم يا قلبي
جاد شويري

----------


## المتميزة

يا سلام يا سلام 
جورج وسوف مرة ثانية

----------


## النورس الحزين

ارجعلي تاني
شرين

----------


## المتميزة

جرح تاني 
نجوى كرم

----------


## anoucha

بتوحشني أنا وياك
آدم

----------


## النورس الحزين

الحنونة
متعب الصقار

----------


## ajluni top

تبرق وترررررررررررررعد

بشار السرحان

----------


## النورس الحزين

احبك يا بعد روحي
عمر العبدلات

----------


## ajluni top

يا الامن يا امننا الغالي

فرقة اللوزيين

----------


## anoucha

ما بعرفها
الشاب خالد

----------


## النورس الحزين

دي دي ربا ربا
هاني سلامة

----------


## المتميزة

هاني سلامة ممثل مش مغني 
الشاب الطالياني

----------


## اجمل حب

علواة
مصطفى كامل

----------


## anoucha

ما بعرفو
بشار

----------


## المتميزة

انا وياك 
فضل شاكر  :Icon31:

----------


## شمعة امل

يا غايب
نانسي عجرم

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

ابن الجيران

فيروز

----------


## عُبادة

انا لحبيبي وحبيبي إلي

نجاة الصغيرة

----------


## شمعة امل

لا تكذبي
وردة الجزائرية.

----------


## المتميزة

بتونس بيك 
هيفاء وهبي  :Icon31:

----------


## شمعة امل

يا ابن الحلال
مروان خوري

----------


## The Gentle Man

كل القصايد 
اليسا

----------


## شمعة امل

بتمون
باسمة

----------


## حلم حياتي

حلم الطيور
ايوان

----------


## شمعة امل

اهلا وسهلا
الشاب خالد

----------


## حلم حياتي

عايشة
محمد فؤاد

----------


## شمعة امل

حبيبي يا
كارول سماحة

----------


## المتميزة

مجنونة
نانسي عجرم  :Icon31:

----------


## شمعة امل

ماشي حدي
صابر الرباعي

----------


## جواد ابو ماضي

على اواه

ملحم زين

----------


## المتميزة

شرين عبد الوهاب  :Icon31:

----------


## شمعة امل

اه يا ليل
اليسا

----------


## The Gentle Man

اواخر الشتا


اصاله

----------


## شمعة امل

تصور
فضل شاكر

----------


## The Gentle Man

يا حياة الروح

فضل شاكر

----------


## شمعة امل

يا غايب 
نانسي عجرم

----------


## المتميزة

ابن الجيران 
حسين الجسمي  :Icon31:

----------


## النورس الحزين

فقدتك 
مصطفى كامل ( بشرط اغنية حزينة )

----------


## المتميزة

ما بعرف اغانيه  :Eh S(2): 
اليسا

----------


## شمعة امل

بتمون
يارا

----------


## عاشقة نجوى كرم

صدفة  
 :Icon31: نجوى كرم  :Icon31:

----------


## anoucha

شوهالحلا
امل حجازي

----------


## شمعة امل

بياع الورد
مروان خوري

----------


## The Gentle Man

خاينه

كاظم الساهر

----------


## anoucha

حافية القدمين
أمل حجازي

----------


## المتميزة

بياع الورد
فضل شاكر  :Icon31:

----------


## anoucha

يا غيب ليه ما تسأل
الشاب حسني

----------


## شمعة امل

امانة
كارول سماحة

----------


## anoucha

> امانة
> كارول سماحة


الشاب حسني ما يغنيش امانة 
قربلي

----------


## شمعة امل

لا لا يغنيها  :SnipeR (30): 
فلة

----------


## anoucha

تشكرات
لا ما بيغنيها :SnipeR (30): 
فضل شاكر

----------


## شمعة امل

و افترقنا
وردة الجزائرية

----------


## anoucha

الغربة
فضل شاكر

----------


## شمعة امل

روح
نوال الزغبي

----------


## anoucha

اشتقتلك
راغب علامة

----------


## شمعة امل

سر حبي
اليسا

----------


## anoucha

بستناك
سميرة سعيد

----------


## المتميزة

احبك
فضل شاكر :Icon31:

----------


## شمعة امل

افترقنا
باسمة

----------


## anoucha

ما بعرفها
جاد شويري

----------


## شمعة امل

نسيت اغانيه  :SnipeR (94): 
نانسي عجرم

----------


## anoucha

شخبط شخابيط
شعبولة

----------


## شمعة امل

.........؟ نسيت
لؤي

----------


## anoucha

لؤي مي يا ماما؟
حماقي

----------


## شمعة امل

احلى حاجة
رولا سعد

----------


## anoucha

اغنية صباح هاي الي اسمها بحبو انا
صباح

----------


## شمعة امل

يانا ويانا
محمد لمين

----------


## anoucha

توحشتك بزاف
لطيفة

----------


## شمعة امل

حبيبي
الشاب خالد

----------


## anoucha

عيشة 
الشاب مامي

----------


## شمعة امل

بلادي هي الجزاير
نوال الزغبي

----------


## anoucha

اشتقتلك
الشاب عزالدين

----------


## شمعة امل

يمكن دراهمي   :SnipeR (94): 
ديانا كرزون

----------


## المتميزة

حبيبي انا
جورج وسوف  :Icon31:

----------


## ajluni top

روحي يا نسمه


كاظم

----------


## المتميزة

حافية القدمين 
فضل شاكر

----------


## ajluni top

الحب القديم


حسين الجسمي

----------


## المتميزة

بحبك وحشتيني
وائل كفوري

----------


## ajluni top

تبكي الطيور

عبد الحليم

----------


## المتميزة

اهواك (اموت في هاد الفنان)
عبد الحليم  :Icon31:

----------


## ajluni top

زي الهوا


جورج الراسي

----------


## المتميزة

خد حياتي 
نانسي عجرم

----------


## المتميزة

اه ونص
حسين الجسمي

----------


## شمعة امل

بودعك
باسمة

----------


## المتميزة

حلم الطيور
اليسا

----------


## anoucha

بستناك
جاد شويري

----------


## المتميزة

وانا كل ما المحك
حسين الجسمي

----------


## anoucha

بحبك وحشتيني
ذكرى

----------


## المتميزة

بحبك
رضا الطالياني

----------


## شمعة امل

..............؟
فضل شاكر

----------


## anoucha

ليه يا غايب
الشاب الطالياني

----------


## المتميزة

جوزفين
فضل شاكر

----------


## النورس الحزين

يا غايب له ما تسأل 

مصطفى كامل

----------


## النورس الحزين

:SnipeR (51):  :SnipeR (51):  :SnipeR (51):  :SnipeR (51):

----------


## المتميزة

انا مسامح 
حسين الجسمي

----------


## النورس الحزين

فقدتك 
مصطفى قمر

----------


## المتميزة

حبيب حياتي 
مصطفى كامل  :Icon31:

----------


## النورس الحزين

ح دوس على قلبي 
مصطفى كامل

----------


## المتميزة

ازيك يا حبيبي
جورج وسوف

----------


## دموع الورد

ودعتني ليه_ وائل جسار :Eh S(2):

----------


## النورس الحزين

اصعب فراق
مصطفى

----------


## النورس الحزين

وائل بحبك مش حقول ثاني
ايهاب توفيق :Bl (3):

----------


## المتميزة

الله عليك يا سيدي 
يارا

----------


## دموع الورد

ولا داري_ اصاله

----------


## النورس الحزين

اصالة : نص حالة 
تامر

----------


## المتميزة

نور عيني 
مصطفى كامل  :Icon31:

----------


## الفارس الشجاع

حدوس على قلبي
عاصي الحلاني

----------


## المتميزة

باب عم يبكي
حسين الجسمي  :Icon31:

----------


## anoucha

بحبك وحشتيني
مريام فارس

----------


## المتميزة

انا والشوق 
محمد فؤاد

----------


## anoucha

بحبك
مريام فارس

----------


## المتميزة

انا مش انانية
جورج وسوف

----------


## anoucha

اه و نص
المتميزة

----------


## المتميزة

انا التي  :Icon31: 
فضل شاكر

----------


## الفارس الشجاع

لو على قلبي
رامي عياش

----------


## اجمل حب

حبيتك انا
زياد برجي

----------


## المتميزة

حبيبي انت 
فضل شاكر

----------


## شمعة امل

وافترقنا
عمرو مصطفى

----------


## HaBo0oSh

نسيت انساك - فضل شاكر

----------


## M7MD

معقول

وائل كفوري

----------


## المتميزة

بحبك انا كثير 
جورج وسوف

----------


## محمد العزام

اتاخرت كثير 



عاصي الحلاني

----------


## ريمي

بيكفي انك لبناني	 	 	 		 
	نور السهر	 	 	 		
	عيون المها	 	 	 		
	عم قول الاه	 	 	 		
	ضلي معي	 	 	 		
	صحرا الشرق	 	 	 		
	رجعلي او رجعني	 	 	 		
	الهوا ظالم	 	 	 		
	خيل العرب	 	 	 		
	خدعتنا	 	 	 		
	حالة قلبي	 	 	 		
	بوسة خنجر	 	 	 		
	بنده ما بيسمع	 	 	 		
	يمكن	 	 	 		
	غزه جريحه ياعرب	 	 	 		
قول جاي	 	 	 		
عالعين	 	 	 		
بحبك أنت	 	 	 		
بعينك شوق	 	 	 		
دايب فيك	 	 	 		
الهواء طاير ريمكس	 	 	 		
أنت الحقيقة	 	 	 		
فرصة عمر	 	 	 		
غالي	 	 	 		
حبيبي يلي ناسيني	 	 	 		
شوق الصحاري	 	 	 		
رنين الذهب	 	 	 		
صبر	 	 	 		
ماخليت	 	 	 		
بليل الشوق	 	 	 		
عذبونى	 	 	 		 
الطريق طويلا	 	 	 		
طل علينا	 	 	 		
الهواره	 	 	 		
أمشي الحالي	 	 	 		
أنا أيه	 	 	 		
يلي نويت تبيع	 	 	 		
وأنا مارق مريت	 	 	 		 
طول عمري بسمعهم	 	 	 		
أحبك جدا	 	 	 		
ياناكر المعروف	 	 	 		 
غريبه	 	 	 		
حبيت	 	 	 		
كلمة عتب	 	 	 		
الكحل المغربي	 	 	 		
الهجر	 	 	 		
عاكتاف البيدا	 	 	 		
ياميمه	 	 	 		
إبتسم أرجوك	 	 	 		
بيتي اللي زاروه	 	 	 		
متل الكذبه	 	 	 		
ردوا با أهل الله	 	 	 		
عيونك	 	 	 		
ياعيني عالغرام	 	 	 		
كيد عذالك	 	 	 		
اه منك ومن عيونك	 	 	 		
المهره	 	 	 		
هذا موعدل	 	 	 		
لالي	 	 	 		
مجنون	 	 	 		
صحرا وليل	 	 	 		
هذا طبعي	 	 	 		
تسلملي	 	 	 		
موسيقى كيد عذالك	 	 	 		
أدمنت هواكي	 	 	 		
دايم دوم	 	 	 		
الهواره	 	 	 		
الوفى عنوان	 	 	 		
عطر المحبه	 	 	 		
عيون الشوق	 	 	 		
خليني حدك	 	 	 		
لا تصدق	 	 	 		
مشتاق لعيونك	 	 	 		
سمعني كلام	 	 	 		
أتكلم	 	 	 		
طلي	 	 	 		
القرار	 	 	 		
إن كان علي	 	 	 		
بيتك عالدرب	 	 	 		
تهانينا	 	 	 		
ناداني	 	 	 		
حبيبي	 	 	 		
سيدتي	 	 	 		
عاشق هالجمال	 	 	 		
ناري وذكرياتي	 	 	 		
يوم يومين	 	 	 		
هانيا لك	 	 	 		
لما بتكون معي	 	 	 		
مامرني طبعك	 	 	 		
قدا عيون	 	 	 		
ريف العين	 	 	 		
سنين	 	 	 		
زغيري الدني	 	 	 		
ست الستات	 	 	 		
تراني	 	 	 		
ويلي	 	 	 		
يعني أيه	 	 	 		
اجمل غرام	 	 	 		
امتلك قلبي	 	 	 		
ايدك بايدي	 	 	 		
باب عم يبكي	 	 	 		 
بدي اسهر	 	 	 		
خليك بقلبي	 	 	 		
جن جنوني	 	 	 		 
دقات قلبي	 	 	 		
سألو عيني	 	 	 		 
صوت الحدي	 	 	 		
ليه غايب عني	 	 	 		
ليالي وراها ليالي	 	 	 		
نيالك يا هوي	 	 	 		
يا ليل انا وياك	 	 	 		


سوزان تميمي

----------


## شمعة الظلام

أسف كتير مابعرف اغانيه
                                                الشاب خالد

----------


## khaled aljonidee

ما بعرف اغانيه :Icon31: 

شيرين :Icon31:

----------


## المالك الحزين

بطمنك 

هاني وشاكر

----------


## مادلين

ما بحبو
تامر عاشور

----------


## إن الله يراك

مو حافظيتله

ماجد المهندس

----------


## مادلين

معني بكرهو والله وحشني مووووووووووت

رامي صبري

----------

